# Carbon fiber tip tweezers



## kimbo (31/12/14)

http://www.fasttech.com/products/1/...sdun-esd-2a-stainless-steel-straight-tweezers

Will these do in place of ceramic tweezers?


----------



## Andre (31/12/14)

I do not think so, they can but take heat up to about 150C, whilst ceramic can go up to 1300C. Lots of ceramic tweezers on Fasttech.


----------



## Arthster (31/12/14)

Carbon fiber as far as I know doesn’t cope well with high temps. it still has an acrylic resin that has a low melting point. I believe this was the same issue why Ferrari had the fire issue a couple of years back on 458 italia. The Carbon was close enough to hot bits for the resin to give in leaving the "cloth" exposed to high temps and oxygen.

Edit: I stand corrected the Ferrari fire issue was due to glue that was used to attached heat shields.

Carbon fiber is most notably used to reinforce composite materials, particularly the class of materials known as carbon fiber or graphite reinforced polymers. Non-polymer materials can also be used as the matrix for carbon fibers. Due to the formation of metal carbides and corrosion considerations, carbon has seen limited success in metal matrix composite applications. Reinforced carbon-carbon (RCC) consists of carbon fiber-reinforced graphite, and is used structurally in high-temperature applications. The fiber also finds use in filtration of high-temperature gases, as an electrode with high surface area and impeccable corrosion resistance, and as an anti-static component. Molding a thin layer of carbon fibers significantly improves fire resistance of polymers or thermoset composites because a dense, compact layer of carbon fibers efficiently reflects heat.[8]

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster (31/12/14)

Yeah I think these carbon tweesers where more for Electronics due to carbons anti static propperties. I don't think they are RCC tips. I am with @Andre on this one.


----------

